# Fresh, Free, Organic Veg - CSA Workshares



## roadbike (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey hey folks! Now, for those of ya'all who're in a position similar to mine where you've found a place to shack up for a few months, but don't have any freaking money, one of the sweetest things I've landed on in a long time is the CSA Workshare. Community Supported Agriculture seems to really be taking off in the area that I'm in, in Ontario right now, and, a quick googlesearch makes it appear as though it's not just the trend out here.

On Monday this week I caught the free ferry from Kingston to Wolfe Island and jogged a couple of kilometers to the farm that I'm helping out on through a workshare there. Spent a little less than four hours harvesting and packaging leafy greens (which is only for the one day a week!) and got sent back to homebase with enough fresh veg to last me and my mates straight through 'til next Monday! Adding that to the food hampers we're already getting and we're one happy batch of vegan skids.

Just thought I'd pass the word along. It's a lot less of a time commitment than WWOOFing and you're still getting fed!


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 5, 2009)

That's awesome! I should check around portland and see if I can do that in the coming months...


----------



## Angela (Jun 6, 2009)

Mogwai said:


> That's awesome! I should check around portland and see if I can do that in the coming months...



If your talking about Portland, OR good luck! Most of the CSA's near Portland have a waiting list of customers willing to buy their produce and they aren't giving much of it away to the volunteers. Some of them are happy to let you come be a part of work parties such as a the ones at Tryon and the like but you probably won't be taking much away with you.


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 8, 2009)

Sounds like it's not really worth my time then. I find there's quite a bit to be had vegetable wise by hitting up just a few produce (etc.) dumpsters anyway. But, hey, ya never know, maybe when I'm in a different area, the concept will be viable.


----------



## Angela (Jun 8, 2009)

Mogwai said:


> Sounds like it's not really worth my time then. I find there's quite a bit to be had vegetable wise by hitting up just a few produce (etc.) dumpsters anyway. But, hey, ya never know, maybe when I'm in a different area, the concept will be viable.



Definitely might be viable in other areas, probably even some that are near Portland just not the ones that are close in since CSA's have gotten quite trendy in those parts the last few years.


----------

